# No milorganite



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

I was going to go strictly milorganite this year. Only bought half a season worth back in the spring to save on the budget. Now I still can't find any. My yard has gone long enough without fertilizer. None of the big box have a simple fertilizer around here. They're all weed and feed. I don't have any weeds except for a few nut sedges here and there. So I was in Sam's today and saw a bag of 32-0-4 so I got it. I've only got about 8500 sqft. I just wanted to post this and give a couple before and after. So here is the state of the yard as of 12-Aug.


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

A lot of folks have switched to Green TRX fertilizer. If there is a Ewing's near you they typically carry it in stock. It's a little higher in nitrogen 16-1-2 with 3% iron but organic slow release N. I like it so far.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

BlakeG said:


> A lot of folks have switched to Green TRX fertilizer. If there is a Ewing's near you they typically carry it in stock. It's a little higher in nitrogen 16-1-2 with 3% iron but organic slow release N. I like it so far.


I use it and it doesnt STINK like milo!!!
But what you have will work and is perfectly fine

But i have to say did you scalp your lawn on purpose?
If not you need to raise your height of cut ASAP and cut more frequently.

The fertilizer you bought is fine. If you havent fertilized in a long time go ahead and use a fast release to give it a jumpstart and then continue to use the organic POOP of your choice


----------



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

I lowered it two weeks ago on purpose. It is at 2" now and was at 2.25". I mow every two days as it is. Each time I mow it cuts 3rd or more off. It is crazy how fast it grows. I also mow my neighbors but only about once a week and it barely cuts any off his yard.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

mantnyh said:


> I lowered it two weeks ago on purpose. It is at 2" now and was at 2.25". I mow every two days as it is. Each time I mow it cuts 3rd or more off. It is crazy how fast it grows. I also mow my neighbors but only about once a week and it barely cuts any off his yard.


Why dont let you let it grow taller?It would look alot better.Mine is at 4 inches.Plus you wont have to mow as much.I mow once every 8-9 days.


----------



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

RandyMan said:


> mantnyh said:
> 
> 
> > I lowered it two weeks ago on purpose. It is at 2" now and was at 2.25". I mow every two days as it is. Each time I mow it cuts 3rd or more off. It is crazy how fast it grows. I also mow my neighbors but only about once a week and it barely cuts any off his yard.
> ...


Well, all I have ever heard is to cut bermuda short. This is my reasoning. Plus there are areas that are short since the mower rides a little lower in those spots and the grass looks really good.


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

outdoorsmen said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

Necrosis said:


> outdoorsmen said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

mantnyh said:


> I lowered it two weeks ago on purpose. It is at 2" now and was at 2.25". I mow every two days as it is. Each time I mow it cuts 3rd or more off. It is crazy how fast it grows. I also mow my neighbors but only about once a week and it barely cuts any off his yard.


Are you keeping at 2"? If you scalped it to 2" then you will want to raise your deck back to 2.25". Otherwise you will always be cutting the green growth. I made the same mistake and luckily @Ral1121 pointed out my error. Made a huge difference.


----------



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks for the help @outdoorsmen and @Necrosis your input has added so much to the topic.

@TN Hawkeye I'll be sure and do that before the next mow. I hope by this weekend I'll see some benefit to the fert I threw down on 12-Aug.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

BlakeG said:


> A lot of folks have switched to Green TRX fertilizer. If there is a Ewing's near you they typically carry it in stock. It's a little higher in nitrogen 16-1-2 with 3% iron but organic slow release N. I like it so far.


+1

I knew there was a reason i wanted to meet Blake last week


----------



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

No pics yet. I am waiting until Sunday to take more. I did want to say that the yard, overnight, has greened up nicely from the Sam's fert. I have also watered the past three days. I plan on raising the HOC back to 2.25" when I mow this week.


----------



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

Here are the pictures I took of the yard on Saturday 18-Aug. I must say that I am impressed with the Sam's fertilizer.


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

That looks great! How many golf balls do you have to pick up before mowing?


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

WOW!! Nice results!! Especially your side yard where your dog is. I always see stacks of Milorganite at Home Depot but never used it.. Sorry, jumping into the conversation late.. Do you have Bermuda? What state/area do you live?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

It's looking great fellow Tennessean. I saw similar results when I bumped my HOC up properly. That's a beautiful property you have.


----------



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

@BlakeG Funny you ask that. I mowed last night and had to pick up two. Most of the time my dog finds them. The good thing...I never have to buy golf balls, and if you play golf, you know how expensive that is.

@canyoncove Thanks for the kind words. I do have bermuda. It is the 419 Tif cultivar. I live in TN around the Nashville area.

@TN Hawkeye Thanks you very much. We love our house and being on the course. Oh, and....GO VOLS!!!


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

ROLL TIDE ROLL !!


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> BlakeG said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of folks have switched to Green TRX fertilizer. If there is a Ewing's near you they typically carry it in stock. It's a little higher in nitrogen 16-1-2 with 3% iron but organic slow release N. I like it so far.
> ...


Telly, Any suggestions on a fast release? I bought some Milo that I'm going to apply next week.. But should I apply a fast release before?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I wouldn't be too quick to credit "the fertilizer" for the green. Remember, nitrogen is nitrogen, the name on the bag is just marketing. Proper mowing (including scalp and HOC), watering, and time are as important, if not more, the the fertilizer, and definitely more important than the brand of fertilizer. Buy based off the analysis not the name.


----------

